# Sheds



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

This has probably come up before but it's my turn to ask. What do I do with the misc. sheds I have found over the years. I have a really huge drop tine I found in my backyard a couple years ago as well as others. Does anyone buy these things and is it legal to sell them?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes you can sell them, but they are for me so hard to find I doubt I would sell any. There are sheds for sale on E-Bay all the time. I would say your best bet to get anything out of them unless you have a nice matched set is find someone who makes knives and such and trade antlers for a finished product.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

im starting to teach my brittany's to find them using sheds that i already have and planting them.

its a good easy way to "walk" the dogs.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, I never gave Ebay a thought, I sell lures etc. on ebay all the time. These are just beginning to get in the way in the garage and thought I'd get rid of them. Thought maybe I had a small "fortune" laying there. Then there's the arrowhead collection with the rose/pink 2" dovetail that I found near.....well I'll keep that to myself!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't think I would sell any of mine either!

I already found my first shed of the season last saturday


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

littleking said:


> im starting to teach my brittany's to find them using sheds that i already have and planting them.
> 
> its a good easy way to "walk" the dogs.


Teach them dogs to hunt morels and they'll be worth a fortune


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

I know that they were worth thier weight in gold in Korea or Japan I can't remember which country for sure. They grind them into a powder and sell at crazy prices in herbal medicine shops.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The orientals buy that powder and eat it or mix it in drinks to enhance their.. er.. ah... manhood, and their sexual prowless. Maybe we could grind some up and sell it in the OGF Marketplace?? or at the FOS show? 
As far as dogs finding mushrooms, I actually saw something on tv where it is a standard practice in Europe for finding some kind of delicacy 'shroom that grows under dead vegetation! or was it pigs??
http://www.herbarium.usu.edu/fungi/FunFacts/Truffind.htm


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Ohio had a stipulation in their law that said "a deer or part thereof must be tagged" Don't know if it still is that way. But in the 70's, they confiscated my deer feet gun racks that I made as a kid studying taxidermy and I was fined. And I believe it states the same about meat not being sold or a part thereof.
Excluding hides. Might want to research the ODNR.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishers of Men said:


> Ohio had a stipulation in their law that said "a deer or part thereof must be tagged" Don't know if it still is that way. But in the 70's, they confiscated my deer feet gun racks that I made as a kid studying taxidermy and I was fined. And I believe it states the same about meat not being sold or a part thereof.
> Excluding hides. Might want to research the ODNR.


That is true for meat and antlers cut from deer but the same is not true of deer sheds. Actually it is illegal to sell the meat altogether. It is easy for the authorities to tell whether the antlers were take directly from a skull or found as sheds and that is the purpose for this difference.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Maybe they changed it since back then, because I had some real old antelope, deer and sheep heads that were given to me from way back and they took them too.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If you had the whole head it is a different situation than the sheds. With the head they require proof of legally obtaining. With sheds the deer is still alive and thus no harvest is implied.


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

My dog brought me a deer leg the other day. I guess I'll have to report the dog.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The night before last I had about a 6 pointer cross the road in front of me. Just another indication that some are still carrying the hardware around. I would suspect that the majority have lost them but still more to come.


----------

